# All nighter wood stove



## Rolly101 (Sep 12, 2018)

Hi guys new to the page here. Just purchased a house last year and I. The basement was a beautiful all nighter wood stove. Unfortunately I don’t know much about it I think it’s the Giant moe but not sure how to tell. Has a 24x18” door opening with a glass in door. Has an 8” flue and has blower. Tried looking through the forums on here but couldn’t find anything. Any information would be awesome! Also was reading something about a baffle for the all nighter stoves what is it and where would it go? 

Thanks for any input!


----------



## Rolly101 (Sep 12, 2018)

Here are some pics of it


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Sep 12, 2018)

start here https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/just-purchased-a-giant-moe.168341/#post-2261578 and go in the search box on the right top corner of this page and type in big moe


----------



## Rolly101 (Sep 12, 2018)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> start here https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/just-purchased-a-giant-moe.168341/#post-2261578 and go in the search box on the right top corner of this page and type in big moe



Thanks Jan I checked all those out from what I read looks like I have a giant moe fireplace model. Says it will heat up to about 2500 sqf or so which is nice! Was wondering if anyone on here can give me any info on it specs or things they did to there’s for better efficiency. I keep hearing about baffles people put on the inside. Wasn’t sure what those are all about.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Sep 12, 2018)

Rolly101 said:


> Thanks Jan I checked all those out from what I read looks like I have a giant moe fireplace model. Says it will heat up to about 2500 sqf or so which is nice! Was wondering if anyone on here can give me any info on it specs or things they did to there’s for better efficiency. I keep hearing about baffles people put on the inside. Wasn’t sure what those are all about.



Member @coaly is the Moe and Fisher expert. He will chime in soon enough. In the meantime, keep searching on this site. There is quite some info on these stoves.


----------



## Rolly101 (Sep 12, 2018)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Member @coaly is the Moe and Fisher expert. He will chime in soon enough. In the meantime, keep searching on this site. There is quite some info on these stoves.




Awesome will do thank you!


----------



## coaly (Sep 13, 2018)

https://www.hearth.com/talk/wiki/all-nighter-stove-co/


----------



## Rolly101 (Sep 13, 2018)

coaly said:


> https://www.hearth.com/talk/wiki/all-nighter-stove-co/


 

Coaly thanks for the information. So I confirmed that I have a all nighter Giant moe which seems like a decent stove. Would love to get my hands on a Big moe seems like a significant amount more of burn time than what I have. Not sure though do you know anything about these baffles I keep reading about that people are putting in there all nighters to help heating and bud time?


----------



## bholler (Sep 13, 2018)

How much clearance do you have from the stove to the wall?  And what is under the tile on the floor?


----------



## Rolly101 (Sep 13, 2018)

bholler said:


> How much clearance do you have from the stove to the wall?  And what is under the tile on the floor?


 

There’s roughly 3 feet from corner of the stove to wall and from the back where the flue comes out to the corner of the wall is about 5 feet. And it’s in my basement it’s surrounded by concrete


----------



## bholler (Sep 13, 2018)

Rolly101 said:


> There’s roughly 3 feet from corner of the stove to wall and from the back where the flue comes out to the corner of the wall is about 5 feet. And it’s in my basement it’s surrounded by concrete


So the walls are completly non combustible?  If so you are good other than lack of insulation.  But if they are drywall your pipe is way to close as it enters the crock.


----------



## Rolly101 (Sep 13, 2018)

bholler said:


> So the walls are completly non combustible?  If so you are good other than lack of insulation.  But if they are drywall your pipe is way to close as it enters the crock.




Yea the walls are 8” concrete that the flue goes through. The only combustible is the floor joists but those are about 6 feet away from anything. The stove was there when I bought the house I burned it last year with whatever wood I can scratch up found that maple burnt the best in the stove and it keeps the house a comfortable 73-75 degrees all winter


----------



## bholler (Sep 13, 2018)

Rolly101 said:


> Yea the walls are 8” concrete that the flue goes through. The only combustible is the floor joists but those are about 6 feet away from anything. The stove was there when I bought the house I burned it last year with whatever wood I can scratch up found that maple burnt the best in the stove and it keeps the house a comfortable 73-75 degrees all winter


Good then the install is safe from what i can see


----------



## Rolly101 (Sep 13, 2018)

bholler said:


> Good then the install is safe from what i can see




Yea when I got the house it had the carpet under and around it so I pulled it all up tiled it and made sure it had all the correct distances. And made sure everything was air tight. It has its own stand alone concrete block chimney with the rectangular ceramic flue. At least I think it’s ceramic not sure what they made it out of


----------



## bholler (Sep 13, 2018)

Rolly101 said:


> Yea when I got the house it had the carpet under and around it so I pulled it all up tiled it and made sure it had all the correct distances. And made sure everything was air tight. It has its own stand alone concrete block chimney with the rectangular ceramic flue. At least I think it’s ceramic not sure what they made it out of


Its terracotta typically called clay liners.  Did you have the liners inspected? Does the chimney have proper clearances?


----------



## Rolly101 (Sep 13, 2018)

bholler said:


> Its terracotta typically called clay liners.  Did you have the liners inspected? Does the chimney have proper clearances?



Honestly haven’t had anything inspected I looked down the chimney myself everything looks ok it burns good and pulls a great draft. As far as clearance I’m sure it does it clears the peak of the roof and it also has an air gap between the chimney and house with the aluminum siding in between so there’s an air buffer between it which not sure if that’s good or bad


----------



## bholler (Sep 13, 2018)

Rolly101 said:


> Honestly haven’t had anything inspected I looked down the chimney myself everything looks ok it burns good and pulls a great draft. As far as clearance I’m sure it does it clears the peak of the roof and it also has an air gap between the chimney and house with the aluminum siding in between so there’s an air buffer between it which not sure if that’s good or bad


Well the fact that it has a gap is very good and very uncommon to see.  It should be 1" to any combustibles.  You really should have the clay tiles inspected for cracking with a camera.


----------



## Rolly101 (Sep 13, 2018)

bholler said:


> Well the fact that it has a gap is very good and very uncommon to see.  It should be 1" to any combustibles.  You really should have the clay tiles inspected for cracking with a camera.




Yea it has about a 2-3” gap between the chimney and siding. And I’ll look into having a guy come check the tiles out. Thanks for all the input!


----------



## Rolly101 (Sep 14, 2018)

coaly said:


> https://www.hearth.com/talk/wiki/all-nighter-stove-co/




Hey coaly have you ever seen or heard about people putting baffles on the inside of the Giant moe to improve the efficiency?


----------



## coaly (Sep 14, 2018)

By the time Fisher started offering glass door models, their Fireplace Series had a factory "Smoke shelf Baffle". I don't know the air wash flow across glass in yours, so be careful how much you baffle it and create soot on the glass. The baffle plate just needs to be kept shorter (front to back) to avoid rolling smoke into the glass too much. The baffle should be designed for the chimney, as well as the stove, so principals apply from the baffle thread in the Fisher section.


----------

